# Black Beauty NY clist



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not mine 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/bik/d/vintage-black-beauty-bicycle/6505804015.html


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 24, 2018)

Sounds like the New York scammer


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 24, 2018)

Man that kids into scamming on everything, not just sting Ray's. Sorry guys 
Please delete this post


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Man that kids into scamming on everything, not just sting Ray's. Sorry guys
> Please delete this post




No proof on that yet so let this one slide. But buyer beware though.   Just keep Sting Rays and New York as your keys for being on guard.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 25, 2018)

Original post on Craig's pulled.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 10, 2018)

This bike is being parted as we speak, we all lost on this one.[emoji21]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> This bike is being parted as we speak, we all lost on this one.[emoji21]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thought those parts looked familiar...


----------



## tech549 (Mar 12, 2018)

the frame was junk!


----------

